# AMD CCC 11.10 WHQL Release - BF3 Performanceverbesserung



## Own3r (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie angekündigt ist heute der neue AMD Catalyst Treiber in der Version 11.10 (WHQL) erschienen.
Er dient hauptsächlich der Performanceverbesserung in Battlefield 3, wie auch schon die zuvor erschienenen Preview Versionen. (siehe hier)
Daher ist der 11.10 WHQL dem  11.10 V3 Preview Treiber sehr ähnlich.

Download: Klick! (Windows 7 64- Bit) oder hier (Version auswählbar)

*Für alle Spieler, die das Spiel Rage besitzen.
Ein User von 3DCenter.org hat gemeldet, dass beim Spiel RAGE Grafikfehler auftreten.* Quelle

*
Release Notes:
*



> *New Features*
> *AMD Eyefinity enhancements*
> 
> 
> ...


Release Notes des Preview Treibers V3:



> *AMD Catalyst™ 11.10 Version 3 Preview Driver Features:*
> 
> 
> Reduces random crashing and stability encountered when playing Rage on Windows® 7 32-bit edition
> ...


Quelle: AMD Catalyst​​


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. Oktober 2011)

Thanks für diese Info.
Werde ich gleich downloaden


----------



## BernhardH (31. Oktober 2011)

Hat den schon jemand mit Battelfield 3 Getestet ob der was bringt?


----------



## Mr Bo (31. Oktober 2011)

Wieso soll der neu sein ?
Hab den 11.10 am 30.09 2011 über  das Catalyst Controll Center laden lassen weil mir der Treiber als Update angeboten wurde.........oder verwechsel ich da was ?


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Oktober 2011)

gibs den text auch in deutsch?


----------



## .Mac (31. Oktober 2011)

Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release - findet den Fehler. 

Habe den 11.10 auch schon seit letztem Monat drauf, oder waren das nur Preview-Versionen?


----------



## RedBrain (31. Oktober 2011)

@.Mac und Mr Bo

Das waren die Vorabversion eines Catalysttreibers, was Sie gerade verwenden.


----------



## Own3r (31. Oktober 2011)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Wieso soll der neu sein ?
> Hab den 11.10 am 30.09 2011 über  das Catalyst Controll Center laden lassen weil mir der Treiber als Update angeboten wurde.........oder verwechsel ich da was ?



Da hattest du wohl Glück, dass der Treiber auf dem FTP Server schon verfügbar war. Um wie viel Uhr war das denn Gestern?



ASD_588 schrieb:


> gibs den text auch in deutsch?



Nein, aber schwer zu verstehen ist der nicht, oder?



.Mac schrieb:


> Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release - findet den Fehler.
> 
> Habe den 11.10 auch schon seit letztem Monat drauf, oder waren das nur Preview-Versionen?



Die Performanceverbesserung war in dem Preview Treiber in der Open Beta, aber in der WHQL Version wird die Performacne von Battlefield 3 verbessert (laut Aussagen der Developer).
Alle zuvor erschienenen 11.10 waren Preview Treiber - habe ich oben auch extra geschrieben.


----------



## Mr Bo (31. Oktober 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Da hattest du wohl Glück, dass der Treiber auf dem FTP Server schon verfügbar war. Um wie viel Uhr war das denn Gestern?


 
Der 30.9 ist nicht gestern gewesen !  



RedBrain schrieb:


> @.Mac und Mr Bo
> 
> Das waren die Vorabversion eines Catalysttreibers, was Sie gerade verwenden.



Gerade erst gelesen.
Dann wundert es mich aber trotzdem das mit ATI kein Update auf die "Vorabversion" gibt.
Andererseits läuft die Version des Treibers super, auch in BF3


----------



## spionkaese (31. Oktober 2011)

Mr Bo schrieb:


> Der 30.9 ist nicht gestern gewesen !


Naja fast


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Oktober 2011)

16000x16000 Pixel... also das ist ja mal eine Auflösung! Würde gerne noch einen passenden Bildschirm dazu sehen 

So langsam scheint AMD auch das OpenGL Problem in den griff kriegen zu wollen, jedenfalls wird diese immer wieder gepatcht


----------



## Intel Core i7 Fan (31. Oktober 2011)

is denn der treiber auch mit ner ati radeon hd 5970 kompatibel (win 7 hp 64 bit) wollte da game eig au auf meinem zweitrechner zocken


----------



## Clonemaster (31. Oktober 2011)

Der Treiber wirkt Wunder (BF3)  !!!


----------



## Own3r (31. Oktober 2011)

Klar ist der mir der HD5970 kompatibel. Ich frage mich nur, wie man so eine Karte im Zweitrechner verbauen kann.


----------



## Festplatte (31. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, wenn ich auf die AMD-Seite gehe und oben bei Driver Select alles eingebe, kann ich nicht auf weiter klicken!


----------



## Intel Core i7 Fan (31. Oktober 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Klar ist der mir der HD5970 kompatibel. Ich frage mich nur, wie man so eine Karte im Zweitrechner verbauen kann.



naja ich hatte halt nachdem umbau viele teile übrig


----------



## sileZn (31. Oktober 2011)

Und mal wieder nichts für 4890 user für bf3..


----------



## PakiXT (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann das bestätigen das Rage blaue grafikfehler hat...konnte bzw kann sowieso Rage seit release nicht zocken....grafikfehler abstürze usw auch mit cfg config


----------



## Kyrodar (1. November 2011)

Und wann is' der endlich "richtig" verfügbar? Das Detect&Install-Tool findet keine neue Version und das CCC auch nicht.


----------



## Chriss85 (1. November 2011)

allso ich habe in grade geladen, allso rage läuft jetz nicht mehr ist nur blau wenn ich in game rein gehe.allso rage läuft zu zeit nur mit den AMDCatalyst11.10preview2 und da mit 1A die andern sind alle mist und bf3 werd ich jetz mal testen aber der kommt eh wieder runter wenn er nicht läuft bei rage der neue.


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich auf die AMD-Seite gehe und oben bei Driver Select alles eingebe, kann ich nicht auf weiter klicken!


 
Ich habe dein Sysprofile-Profil genau untersucht, nimm einfach den Win 7 64 Bit Treiber (s. unten)



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Und wann is' der endlich "richtig" verfügbar? Das Detect&Install-Tool findet keine neue Version und das CCC auch nicht.


 
Siehe Startpost! 

Download: Klick! (Windows 7 64- Bit) oder hier (Version auswählbar)


----------



## Adam West (1. November 2011)

Also ich seh von 11.9 zum 10.10 keine Verbesserung...


----------



## Killer (1. November 2011)

kann es bestätigen. habe mit dem treiber auch grafikfehler bei rage.


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

Wollte grad bei Twitter wegen Catalystcreator und Catalystmaker gucken, aber diese Seite ist einfach down. D:


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2011)

Die Treiberentwickler gehören gesteinigt.
Friemeln am Treiber rum damit BF3 besser läuft und dafür verhauen sie RAGE so das es unspielbar wird.

So ein Sauladen... 
Wie war das noch mal ID hätte angeblich nicht genug getestet, laut einigen Forenuser hier? 
Eher AMD und Nvidia hat mächtig viel Sch**** gebaut. So siehts nämlich aus.
Da beneide ich die Konsolenspieler. Die haben keine Treiberprobleme - dafür eben die (etwas) schlechtere Grafik.


----------



## Earisu (1. November 2011)

Hab noch den 11.9 und der sagt mir der Treiber ist aktuell.... netmal das bekommen sie noch gebacken


----------



## PakiXT (1. November 2011)

Rage kam Anfang Oktober und jetzt haben wir Anfang November und Rage ging mit keinem Treiber -.- die haben echt viel scheiß gebaut....


----------



## XXTREME (1. November 2011)

Ja id hat großen Mist gebaut, sonst niemand .


----------



## Adam West (1. November 2011)

PakiXT schrieb:


> Rage kam Anfang Oktober und jetzt haben wir Anfang November und Rage ging mit keinem Treiber -.- die haben echt viel scheiß gebaut....



Kommt drauf an wen du meinst?


----------



## PakiXT (1. November 2011)

Ich weis selber nicht wem ich meine...entweder die neue Engine oder doch AMD....ich hab irgendwann gelesen das noch ein Patch für die Optimierung kommen soll.


----------



## RedBrain (1. November 2011)

Eine kurze Zusammenfassung eines Steam Users aller 11.10 Versionen:



> I started looking at the various atioglxx.dll versions:
> 
> atioglxx.dll 6.14.10.11*079* 09-08-2011 18,534,912 - Rage Performance Driver
> atioglxx.dll 6.14.10.11*298* 10-03-2011 18,836,480 - Rage Performance Driver re-released
> ...


Quelle: Link

*
EDIT:* Hm...


----------



## Adam West (1. November 2011)

PakiXT schrieb:


> Ich weis selber nicht wem ich meine...entweder die neue Engine oder doch AMD....ich hab irgendwann gelesen das noch ein Patch für die Optimierung kommen soll.


 
Naja, wenn aber AMD und Nvidia Kartenbesitzerprobleme haben, wären die Treiberentwickler die letzten, die die Schuld bekommen sollte, hier hat ID einfach mal Sche**e gebaut...


----------



## Kyrodar (1. November 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Siehe Startpost!
> 
> Download: Klick! (Windows 7 64- Bit) oder hier (Version auswählbar)


 
Was hat dein Startpost mit meiner Frage zu tun? Dass das dort verlinkt ist hab ich mitbekommen, ich wollts aber über den Autoupdater laden.


----------



## PakiXT (1. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Naja, wenn aber AMD und Nvidia Kartenbesitzerprobleme haben, wären die Treiberentwickler die letzten, die die Schuld bekommen sollte, hier hat ID einfach mal Sche**e gebaut...


 
id hat vor gut 2 wochen gesagt das noch ein Patch kommen soll.


----------



## Own3r (1. November 2011)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Eine kurze Zusammenfassung eines Steam Users aller 11.10 Versionen:
> 
> Quelle: Link
> 
> ...



Da scheint wohl mal wieder das WHQL Zertifikat zu viel Zeit gebraucht zu haben, sodass die ohne viel aktueller sind. 
Dann sollte man vielleicht den 11.10 V3 Preview nehmen oder auf den 11.11 warten.


----------



## Adam West (1. November 2011)

PakiXT schrieb:


> id hat vor gut 2 wochen gesagt das noch ein Patch kommen soll.


 
uuund das schiebt jetzt automatisch die Schuld auf NV und AMD?


----------



## PakiXT (1. November 2011)

Nein auf keinen fall...nur ich möchte damit sagen das da geschlampt wurde..


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2011)

Und wie kommt es das während der Betazeit zu Battlefield 3 ausgerechnet die Treiberhersteller schnell HOTFIXES nachgeliefert haben unter anderem um Performance- Stabilitäts- und Bildprobleme zu beseitigen?


> • Bis zu 38 % mehr Leistung bei Battlefield 3.
> • Allgemein bessere Stabilität und Bildqualität bei Battlefield 3.



und diese News zeigt auch nicht gerade davon wie toll doch die Treiber sind
Battlefield-3-ruckelt-So-beseitigen-Sie-das-extreme-Stottern-auf-DX10-Geforce-Grafikkarten


----------



## night (2. November 2011)

ich seh nur den 11.9 treiber wo is der 11.10 ich geb auf der amd seite alles an so wie immer graka, desktop,XP usw. aber es kommt immer 11.9 raus??


----------



## XentroX (2. November 2011)

night schrieb:


> ich seh nur den 11.9 treiber wo is der 11.10 ich geb auf der amd seite alles an so wie immer graka, desktop,XP usw. aber es kommt immer 11.9 raus??


 
Hier der richtige Link:
AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


----------



## night (2. November 2011)

immer wird gesagt die gucken mal nach f1 2011 und in den release notes wieder nichts verbessert worden, hauptsache aber f1 2010 XD


----------



## kero81 (3. November 2011)

Hier sollten sich einige angwohnen kommas in ihre Sätze zu setzen, das lässt sich echt ka99e lesen sonst.


----------



## Own3r (3. November 2011)

night schrieb:


> immer wird gesagt die gucken mal nach f1 2011 und in den release notes wieder nichts verbessert worden, hauptsache aber f1 2010 XD



Nächste Woche kommt ein Patch für F1 2011 raus, der die Performance und Grafikqualität verbessert. Also nicht alles kann der Treiberentwickler verbessern.


----------



## Krabbat (3. November 2011)

warum ibt es den 11.10 nur auf englisch? (us Seite: ATI Catalyst)
auf der deutschen amd seite gibt nämlich weiterhin nur den 11.9 (deutsche seite: Treiber für AMD Catalyst)


----------



## Dynamitarde (3. November 2011)

03.11.11 - Nachgelegt: Tempozuwachs für GeForce- und Radeon-Grafikkarten | c't


----------



## Rheinlaender (10. November 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Klar ist der mir der HD5970 kompatibel. Ich frage mich nur, wie man so eine Karte im Zweitrechner verbauen kann.


 

Genau! Die gehört in den Drittrechner   

Die Performance mit den anderen Treibern war eine Katastrophe


----------



## PontifexM (21. November 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Der Treiber wirkt Wunder (BF3)  !!!


 
und was sind für dich WUNDER ?


----------

